# der intense 6.6 thread



## BommelMaster (3. August 2010)

hallo

habe mir ein intense 6.6 rahmen zugelegt. bin 1,83 und habe einen M Rahmen.

momentan habe ich eine 150er sherman mit 1 1/8" reduziersteuersatz, und komme damit auf eine Tretlagerhöhe von 370mm.
ist das bei euch auch so hoch? welche gabeln fahrt ihr und was ist euer eindruck bzgl einbauhöhe?

die nächste sache ist der hinterbau. die steifigkeit ist, wie überall zu lesen ist nicht die beste, was habt ihr für eine meinung dazu? ich bin den rahmen noch nicht gefahren, nur mal grob zusammengesteckt. merkt man das stark? 

ich plane hinten einen vanilla rc einzubauen. hat immer gut funktioniert. ich habe versucht bei linkage die kennlinie zu simulieren, bei jedem mal kommt was andres raus, das ergebnis war von progressiv über den ganzen FW  - bis anfangs degressiv und am ende progressiv, daher weiß ichs immer noch nicht

würde mich freuen wir ihr eure erfahrungen mit dem rahmen und eure einschätzungen zu den teilen geben würdet, die ihr verbaut habt. bitte gerne mit bilder dass so sachen wie zugverlegung sichtbar werden.

was gibt es über die haltbar keit des rahmens zu sagen? bikepark tauglich?


----------



## iRider (3. August 2010)

Obwohl ich bei Intense normalerweise die Geos mag, das 6.6 ist komisch IMO. Ein Kumpel hatte eins und hat es mich testen lassen als ich auf der Suche nach einem Trailbike war. Kann nur sagen am Ende wurde es ein 5.5. 
Ja, Tretlager ist hoch und Lenkwinkel ist recht steil. Der DHX Air war rotzschlecht, viel zuwenig Dämpfung im mittleren Federwegsbereich. Die Kinematik des Rahmens scheint die bekannte Problematik mit dem Dämpfer zu verstärken.
Er hatte eine 36 Float mit Flush Reducer Steuersatz drin um den Lenker tief zu halten was allerdings den Steuerwinkel recht steil machte. Verbaut war auch eine 10 mm Steckachse um den Hinterbau zu versteifen denn für ihn war das Rad sonst unfahrbar (90 kg, kräftiger Sprinter). Ich habe den Flex trotz 25 kg weniger auf den Rippen gemerkt. Beim Uzzi VPX und 5.5 spüre ich ihn während des Fahrens nicht. 
Haltbarkeit? Keine Ahnung, mein Kumpel hat seins nach 3 Monaten gegen ein 575 ausgetauscht und war happy. 
Das Rad ist eher wie ein 140 mm Trailbike mit mehr Federweg und ich würde es wegen der Geo nicht im Park einsetzen.

Auf MTBR sind ein paar Leute die mit Stahlfederdämpfern, Angle Reducer-Steuersätzen und Offset Reducern für den Dämpfer rumgespielt haben. Manche scheinen ganz glücklich damit zu sein. Such mal dort nach den Fäden.

Sherman finde ich persönlich gut wenn sie TPC hat. Nicht die sensibelst ansprechende Gabel aber bei harter Gangart gut funzend.



BommelMaster schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> habe mir ein intense 6.6 rahmen zugelegt. bin 1,83 und habe einen M Rahmen.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BommelMaster (3. August 2010)

also ich hab die sherman mit tpc+ drin, irgendwann solls aber eine fox 36 oder eine lyrik werden.

ich habe wie gesagt einen vanilla rc drin, hoffe das passt gut, wenn ichs mit viel sag fahre, dass dann lenkwinkel und tretlagerhöhe zusammenpassen.

sonst liest man wirklich nur gute comments. auf mtbr haben alle geschrieben dass es sich gut fährt, den einen stört das den einen jenes, aber das is ja normal.

bin auf jeden fall gespannt. denke dass es ein ganz gutes bike wird


----------



## iRider (3. August 2010)

Kommt halt drauf an was Du von ihm willst. Wenn Du es als XC-orientiertes All Mountain ansiehst kannst Du damit glücklich werden. Wenn Du ein Mini-FR-Bike erwartest dann ist das Slopestyle eher Dein Ding.
Ich bin mit dem 5.5 glücklich geworden. Strafferes Fahrwerk bei ähnlichen Winkeln, allerdings deutlich niedrigeres Tretlager.
BTW: nen VPP mit viel Sag fahren ist Schiffsschaukel pur. Habe das mal mit dem Uzzi probiert bevor es Slacker-Ausfallenden gab.
Wenn Du den Rahmen schon hast dann probier es halt aus. Vielleicht magst Du es ja. Und nicht mittig gebohrte Reduzierstücke fürs Federbein sind ja immer noch eine Option.


----------



## BommelMaster (3. August 2010)

ich wills als do it all bike haben, mit 37er tretlager hab ich eigentlich kein problem, weil man dann nicht oft aufsetzt.

will damit auch bergauffahren, aber bergab natürlich auch vollgas geben. alles was ich bisher gelesen hab solls eshr gut alles machen können. natürlich muss man wieder überall abstriche machen, aber das ist ja klar.

wenn mir das ganze noch zu hoch ist kann ich im dämpfer immer noch eine unterlegscheibe reinlegen dass er etwas kürzer ist, dann bin ich bei 36mm tretlager und flacherem lenkwinkel. aber da kann ich auch mit mehr sag fahren.

bin auch gespannt wies ist, werde erst um den 20. 8. dazu kommen


----------



## Totoxl (21. Dezember 2010)

Hallo BommelMaster,
damit hier mal wieder was kommt, frage ich einfach mal was bei deiner Tretlagerhöhen Geschichte nun raus gekommen ist? 37cm mit einer 150er Gabel scheint mir sehr hoch, oder ist der Dämpfer zu lang. Inzwichen hast du ja eine Lyrik verbaut. Welche ist es und wie bist du damit zufrieden.


----------



## BommelMaster (1. Januar 2011)

hi

ist eine auf 170mm umgebaute lyrik.

tretlager ca 37 ungefähr. das ist schon so.

stört aber nicht, da der rahmen viel sag hat, und zu tief auch nix ist


----------



## numinisflo (2. Januar 2011)

Mich würde mal ein Bild des Rades interessieren.


----------



## Totoxl (3. Januar 2011)

Bommels




Meins


----------



## schwinnrider (4. Mai 2011)

Hi,

habe mir auch ein gebrauchtes 6.6 erstanden mit einem DHX 5.0 Air für 650 euros... 
Ich überlege grad mir eine Fox 36 (160mm) daran zu bauen doch kommt mir der Lenkwinkel sehr steil vor und ist auch so angeben doch hab ich angaben und messungen mit 145mm gabeln gefunden!? Was is denn nun der referenz wert bei 160mm oder 145mm 
Also kurz gesagt... sollte ich mir eine teures Angle Set zulegen und eine 36er finden mit 1 1/8 oder kann ich getrost nen normalen reinbauen?

Ich habe auch gehört das der Rahmen mit sehr viel SAG gefahren wird... Wieviel?

Naja wäre froh etwas hilfe von euch zu bekommen ;-)

Gruß,

Tim


----------



## Totoxl (4. Mai 2011)

Schaue mal hier rein, da steht schon einiges an Information.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=300866&page=8
Entweder Head Angle Reducer Set z.B. von Works
oder Exzenter Buchsen drehen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwinnrider (9. Mai 2011)

Hi,

danke für die Antwort! Ich finde keinen Händler wo man die Teile beziehen kann also denke das ich mir die selber machen werde... genau wie exentrische Dämpferbuchsen wo aber grade mal 5-6mm rauszuholen sind. Da der Rahmen grad beim entlacken ist kann ich mir da über einen Dämpferschlitten grad keinen kopf machen. Sind die Intense Rahmen In Raw eigentlich mit Klarlack überzogen?

Was mir noch große Rätsel macht is der DHX 5.0 Air! Von Buchse zu Buchse hat er 195mm und nen gemessenen möglichen hub von 52mm aber hier im forum meine ich gelesen zu haben das in dem Rahmen 200mm und 57mm hub rein gehören!? 

Danke für eure Hilfe!

Gruß,

Tim


----------



## Totoxl (10. Mai 2011)

Das ist richtig, der Dämpfer sollte 200x57mm haben. Den Steuersatz bekommst du hier
http://workscomponents.bigcartel.com/category/head-angle-reducer-cups
aber die bekommen anscheind gerade eine neue HP. Einfach mal annschreiben, die antworten relativ flott.

Ob die Original Raw Klarlack drauf haben weiß ich nicht, ich wollte meinen auch erst entpulver, aber den Gedanken habe ich wieder über Board geworfen. Evtl. kommt bald mal ein neuer Lack.


----------



## walo (10. Mai 2011)

raw ist pur ohne nix.


----------



## schwinnrider (12. Mai 2011)

Hi,

morgen kommt der Rahmen vom Entlacker... mal sehen wie es aussieht sonst wird er Melonengelb wie es das Tracer aktuell auch gibt.

Wegen des Dämpfers bin ich mit dem Verkäufer auf nen guten nenner gekommen da es defenetiv der falsche war.
Was nun? zur wahl stehen:

Marzocchi Roco TST R als AIR oder Coil
Fox DHX 5.0 AIR oder Coil
Fox RC4 Coil (aber der hat kein ProPedal!?)

Oder hat wer noch was liegen was er loswerden will? Gabel wird auch gesucht!

Gruß,

Tim


----------



## Duc851 (23. Mai 2011)

So, jetzt bin ich auch erstmal so weit dass ich fahren kann. Dämpfer und Vorbau sind nur vorläufig. 2 Kettenglieder müssen noch raus und die vordere Bremsleitung muss etwas gekürzt werden.


----------



## Totoxl (24. Mai 2011)

Das Foto ist leider nicht so toll, aber viel Spaß mit dem 6.6er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Duc851 (5. Juni 2011)

Bessere Bilder gibts, wenn ich einigermaßen fertig bin.

Jetzt aber erstmal zu den Reifen:

Aktuelles Setup: Works Reducer -2° und Manitou Nixon 160mm Coil

Zuerst hatte ich den Maxxis Advantage in 26x2.4 (Single Ply) drauf. Damit war die Lenkung "schwergängig". Soll heißen, dass immer mit Nachdruck gelenkt werden musste und das Rad eher an einen Behäbigen Downhiller als an ein Trailbike erinnerte. Das Bike wirkte insgesamt sehr schwerfällig.

Dann erinnerte ich mich an mein Prophet: Mit Maxxis Minion 26x2.35 hat das Radl immer den Eindruck vermittelt, als wollte es immer noch weiter in die Kurve einlenken. Das Bike fiel quasi von allein in die Kurve und wollte immer mehr. Durch Zufall hatte ich hier mal einen Maxxis Advantage in 2.4 aufgezogen und diese Unart war weg.

Kurz gesagt: Jetzt den Minion in 26x2.35 aufs 6.6, in Kombination mit Larsen TT hinten. Das Radl ist nicht wieder zu erkennen. Willig lenkt es ein und hat ein gutes Stück verspieltheit zurück erobert. Das behäbige Einlenkverhalten ist weg und bich bin viel Sicherer auf dem Trail da ich weiß, dass ich das Radl jetzt auch wieder schnell umlegen kann. Das gesparte Gewicht ist da nur ein kleiner Nebeneffekt.

Zum Testen habe ich mir jetzt den Minion in 2.5 Single Ply bestellt. Ich hoffe das ist genau das Zwischending im Fahrverhalten von Advantage und Kleinem Minion.

Jetzt stelle ich mir die Frage, was ihr so für Reifen auf euerem 6.6 fahrt?


----------



## Agende (6. Juni 2011)

Hi,

mein Intense 6.6 ist über dem Tretlager angerissen. Bin mir nicht sicher, on es das Rohr an sich ist oder ob sich die Schweissnaht getrennt hat.
Frage an euch, wisst Ihr, ob man das Intense irgendwo schweissen lassen kann?
Ich hatte Kontakt mit ner Firma die nur 7000er schweissen kann. Das Intense hat ein 6061T6 - Alu.

Danke für euer Feedback.


----------



## schwinnrider (6. Juni 2011)

Hi,

das sollte jeder schweißen können! In der Regel reißt was geschweißtes neben der naht.
Frag mal bei Nicolai an da hab ich auch schon den ein oder anderen Rahmen reparieren lassen.

Gruß,

Tim


----------



## Agende (6. Juni 2011)

schwinnrider schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> das sollte jeder schweißen können! In der Regel reißt was geschweißtes neben der naht.
> Frag mal bei Nicolai an da hab ich auch schon den ein oder anderen Rahmen reparieren lassen.
> ...



Hi,

danke für den Tip, da bin ich froh, dass ich noch ein Ufo besitze 

Gruß Pat


----------



## Agende (6. Juni 2011)

Agende schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> danke für den Tip, da bin ich froh, dass ich noch ein Ufo besitze
> 
> Gruß Pat



Info von Nicolai ist: Sind ausgelastet (gut so  )
ABER Nicolai kann auch kein 6000er Alu verarbeiten. 
Wenn Nicolai das schon nicht kann, wer soll es dann können? Kennt Ihr jemanden?

Danke für ein Feedback!

FRAGE: HAt jemand ein M oder L Rahemndreieck von einem 6.6 evt. noch im Keller stehen und möchte es veräußern?
Wäre für ein Tip dankbar.

Gruß

Pat


----------



## schwinnrider (6. Juni 2011)

Hi,

also 6000er alu is aber keine seltenheit also mal narchforschen bei alubuden etc. 

Ich hab mir grad ein 6.6 geholt und entlackt weil die farbe mir nicht passte bzw ich mich in das neue melonengelb von intense verliebt habe.
Da momentan aber eine größere sache am Auto gemacht werden muss bin ich am überlegen das Projekt aufzugeben und den Rahmen zu verkaufen. Aber halt nur komplett in Raw. Bei Interesse melde dich!

Gruß,

Tim


----------



## Duc851 (6. Juni 2011)

Vielleicht mal bei Alutech versuchen. Vielleicht können die das ja.

Ich wäre auf der Suche nach einer Intense SS Schwinge. Wenn du also einen SS-Rahmen auftreibst können wir 50-50 machen. Der ist mit dem 6.6 Rahmen quasi baugleich bis auf die Höhe.


----------



## walo (6. Juni 2011)

glaub der 6.6 is mit nem ss nicht kompatibel. würd das nochmal genau abklären.


----------



## Duc851 (6. Juni 2011)

Laut MTBR passts. Gilt natürlich nur für das alte SS und nicht für SS2 o.ä. Gut 800$ ist mir das nicht wert.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=3826087&postcount=2


----------



## Agende (8. Juni 2011)

Duc851 schrieb:


> Laut MTBR passts. Gilt natürlich nur für das alte SS und nicht für SS2 o.ä. Gut 800$ ist mir das nicht wert.
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=3826087&postcount=2



Also ne Schwinge (die ist vollkommen fit) hab ich über aktuell...Wenn Du die haben möchtest, schreib ne PN...Wir werden uns einig 

cheers

pat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Duc851 (19. Juni 2011)

Bald werden wirs sehen. Ich habe eben in Ebay USA eine SS Schwinge samt Umlenkhebel gekauft. Vielleicht krieg ich ja Slackers und einen 216er Dämpfer in den Rahmen??

Mal schaun wie lange der Dampfer von dort drüben zu uns her braucht


----------



## schwinnrider (4. Juli 2011)

Hi,

mal an die jenigen die nen Stahlfederdämpfer fahren.... Welche Federhärte fahrt ihr bei welchen gewicht? Wäre mir sehr hilfreich da ich sonst nix weiter gefunden habe und diese rechner liegen derbe daneben wich ich rausgefunden habe! 

Dämpfer ist ein Fox RC4 

Gruß,

Tim


----------



## kailer (6. Juli 2011)

Bei ca. 90kg fahrfertig bin ich mit der 650er Feder im Marzocchi WC ganz gut zurecht gekommen. Die Endprogression war mir etwas zu wenig wenn's heftiger wurde, aber der Sag im Stehen lag so bei 30%, was mir richtig vorkam. Manitou Dämpfer sollen etwas weniger Federhärte brauchen und sind von der Druckstufe auch besser für das Rad. Ich fahre jetzt einen Evolver ISX4 Instrinsic (Luft), der spricht am Anfang etwas schlechter an als der Coil, ist aber sonst sehr ähnlich im Federverhalten. Die Endprogression ist zudem super variabel.

Gruß
Armin


----------



## schwinnrider (7. Juli 2011)

Hi,

danke schonmal. Dann könnte ich mit meinen etwa 80kg fahrbereit bei ner 500er feder liegen richtig?

Gruß,

Tim

P.S Hat noch wer nen Works Steuersatz oder so?


----------



## walo (7. Juli 2011)

ich fahr mit 75 kg ne 600er im manitou....
gruss


----------



## kailer (7. Juli 2011)

@ Tim: Schau mal hier:
http://www.tftunedshox.com/info/spring_calculator.aspx

Bei mir musste ich zur Empfehlung noch etwa 10% dazu zählen, damit's gepasst hast, aber das ist natürlich Geschmackssache. Unter 550 würde ich aber an deiner Stelle nicht anfangen.


----------



## [XW]Fabse (5. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Liebe SixSix Gemeinde,

ich bin quasi auch stolzer Besitzer eines 6.6 seit ein paar Tagen und Grübel gerade über den Aufbau. Am meisten über die Federgabel, in ein paar Tests + Sepcs sind ja von 145mm - 170mm die Rede. Wie fährt sich das Rad denn z.b mit ner 150mm 32 Talas oder ne 150mm Revelation? 
Oder "klassich" mit Lyrik, 36 Talas, etc 160mm aufbauen? 

Was ist Eure Empfehlung? Hintergrund ist das Gesamtgewicht, das sich irgendwo zwischen 13,5 - 14 kg einpendeln sollte....Rahmengröße M mit nem DHX 4.0...

Vuin Dank und Schöne Grüße

Fabse


----------



## chrisophren (6. Oktober 2011)

Ich würde ja eher zu ner 160mm+ Gabel greifen, weile besser zum Hinterbau passt, vom Federweg, wobei ich nicht ausschliessen, will, dass man auch mit ner 150er da ein zusammen passendes Setup hinbekommt.
Was Du aber auf jeden Fall im Auge behalten solltest, sind die Winkel, die sind relativ steil (glaub  68,5 gibt Intense bei 145mm vorn an), jedenfalls arbeiten ja sehr viele mit AngleSets oder anderen Tricks um den Lenkwinkel bissl runter zu drücken (Schau mal in den 6.6 Setupfred, der hier auch irgendwo rumdümpelt). Könnte mir also vorstellen, dass das Bike da mit den etwas längeren Gabeln besser harmoniert.
Ansonsten natürlich Glückwunsch zum neuen Mopped


----------



## [XW]Fabse (7. Oktober 2011)

Hi,

danke für deine Antwort. An meinem Ridge 2010, was ich bisher hatte, wars ein 67° mit ner 160er Talas...komme eher aus der CC Ecke und da fahr ich 70° bei 110mm...hmmm wäre schon recht agil das ganze... . 
Mein Gedanke ist halt das Gewicht....ca. 600 Gramm von 36 Talas auf 32 Talas ist schon ein ganzes Stück...was richtig leichtes mit Federwegsverstellung ist ja nunmal die Talas, Lyrik 2-Step danach...

Naja mal sehen was ich so finde.

Grüße

Fabse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisophren (9. Oktober 2011)

Beim Thema Gewicht fällt mir noch ein, ist das der DHX 4.0 Coil oder der Air? Sonst hättest da ja gleich mal bissl was zum einsparen 
Halt uns mal auf dem Laufenden, was Du da zusammenbaust.


----------



## [XW]Fabse (9. Oktober 2011)

Hi chrisophren,

also ist nen 4.0 Air, sonst wärs das Erste was ich gewechselt hätte. Im Setup Thread kommt aber der DHX nicht gut weg, muss ich mal sehen. Der Rahmen in M wiegt gewogen 3,3kg (leider nur ne 100g/Schritt Kern Waage). Mein Ridge war ähnlich schwer vom Rahmen und hatte ca 13,8kg mit Pedale. Ein Paar Teile sind schon da, Thomson Elite Stütze, Thomson Elite Vorbau, Selle Flite Carbon, CB Iodine Lenker, Sram X0 Grip Shift. Gabel bin ich grad an ner 36 Talas dran, mal sehen. Bremse wird wohl meine Hope M4 limited vom Rewel, LRS Hope + Flow...so in die Richtung, aber klar ich poste Bilder wenns steht...! 
Grüße


----------



## walo (10. Oktober 2011)

hört sich schon mal sehr gut an. bin auf fotos gespannt.


----------



## TeeWorks (13. Oktober 2011)

servus leute,

schonmal jemand die aktuellen DHX air getestet bzw. nen vivid air? 

der vivid würd mich ja schon sehr interessieren.... 

cheers
der Flo


----------



## saene (26. Oktober 2011)

Hallo 6.6 gemeinde
kann mir jemand ein foto einstellen wo man sehen kann wie der untere umlenkhebel (verbindung tretlager zu schwinge ) eingebaut ist.
weis leider nicht mehr welche seite oben oder unten ist.
danke im voraus 
intense grüsse aus der schweiz


----------



## walo (28. Oktober 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saene (28. Oktober 2011)

Herzlichen dank perfekt
meine rettung
intense grüsse saene


----------



## walo (28. Oktober 2011)

ja easy, hatte die bilder noch im album. so ein ähnliches problem hatte schonmal ein 6.6er...
gruss


----------



## [XW]Fabse (1. April 2012)

so...
länger davon geredet, jetzt zu 98% fertig...!

Leider bekomm ich keinen 6.6 Decal Satz mehr her, bin noch dran...vielleicht kennt jemand von euch noch ne Alternative? 

Teile sind denk ich soweit ersichtlich, Teileliste existiert aber ...Gewicht 13,8kg, wie abgebildet)....denk ich für nen schönen Tourer ganz OK. 





Schöne Grüße

der Fabse


----------



## chrisophren (1. April 2012)

Da mal versucht? 

http://www.bikesdecals.com/intense-66-decals-kit-p-165.html?cPath=22

Sieht auf jeden Fall gut aus, ist das raw oder ist das irgendwas lackiert?


----------



## [XW]Fabse (6. April 2012)

Hi,

also Bikedecals hab ich auch schon gefunden, ich denk ich werd sie dann da bestellen...dann ist das Radl auch gelabelt....

Ich hab den Rahmen chemisch entlacken lassen und danach sandgestrahlt....ist sozusagen, sand blasted raw 

Weiß noch nicht ob ich es so lass oder doch wieder pulvere, Möglichkeit hätt ich. Dann stellt sich nur noch die Frabenwahl , bei Alu-raw wars einfach...

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Deleted 104857 (6. April 2012)

Vorsicht, die Qualität, von bikesdecals.com ist miserabel.
Ich hatte mir dort mal decals für meine Gabel bestellt, absolut unterirdisch.
Besser woanders machen lassen.


----------



## Duc851 (7. März 2013)

Falls jemand Interesse hat:

Ich verkaufe einen Intense SS Umlenkhebel und einen Manitou Evolver ISX4 216x63mm. Das Set passt plug and play ins 6.6 und durch den längeren Dämpfer wird die Druckstufe entlastet und damit geht das Bike nicht mehr so durch den mittleren Federweg. Der Umsieg von 200x56mm ISX6 auf 216x63mm ISX4 war ein deutlicher Performancegewinn und hatte sich echt gelohnt. 

Beides hat jeweils ca. 10 Betriebsstunden, also fast neu.

Verkaufsgrund: Ich hab mir ein Alutech Fanes gegönnt und gebe das 6.6 an meine Freundin ab. Dafür gibts einen 190x50mm Dämpfer und ne 145mm Federgabel damit das Tretlager runter kommt.


----------



## Mo_84 (3. November 2013)

Hi hat wer vielleicht von euch noch ein Intense 6.6 dekor set rum fliegen?


----------



## Hockeyfrilla (29. April 2014)

Mo_84 schrieb:


> Hi hat wer vielleicht von euch noch ein Intense 6.6 dekor set rum fliegen?



http://www.slikgraphics.com/collections/intense/products/intense-six-point-six-style-decal-kit


----------



## Mo_84 (22. Mai 2014)

Hi, ich habe ne frage. Habe gestern versucht ein umwerfer zu montieren. Der Rahmen war vorher beim pulvern. Habe gedacht ne ~35er klemmung würde passen.  Tut es aber nicht.  Was ist die orginal klemmung bzw rohrdurchmesser? Brauch ich ne größere oder hat man es beim pulvern so übertrieben?

Danke für eure antworten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockeyfrilla (20. Juni 2014)

*http://tinyurl.com/ltchevm*


----------



## Mo_84 (2. Oktober 2014)

Hi, hat wer noch ein VPP Gen 2 Box Link (Das schwarze Gelenkteil unten zwischen Rahmen und Schwinge) rum liegen. Bräuchte eins bei mir sind die Gewinde der Maden durch. Möchte da auch nicht unbedingt nachschneiden.


----------



## Custom Waidler (23. Oktober 2014)

Hi Leute, würde einen nagelneuen 6.6 Rahmen für weit unter 1000€ bekommen. Lohnt es sich diesen rahmen noch zu kaufen?
Hab schon viel über die geometrie gelesen (hohes tretlager und steiler lenkwinkel),aber da würde ich einen winkelverstellbaren steuersatz und offset buchsen verbauen. 
Was mir noch auf den fotos immer wieder auffällt ist das mir das unterrohr gegen das oberrohr ein wenig windig vorkommt oder täuscht das?
P.s: Würde das bike ausschliesslich für touren und ein paar trails benutzen,also kwin bikepark usw.
Was meint ihr?


----------



## Duc851 (25. Oktober 2014)

Um dir orgentlich antworten zu können wüsste ich gerne noch deine Größe und deine Vorliebe (eher kürzere oder eher längere Bikes), sowie welche Reifen du planst (bis 2.25" oder breiter).


----------



## Custom Waidler (25. Oktober 2014)

Hat sich schon erledigt


----------

